

Relatives know I do "business", so I constantly get told stories like this. - klbarry
http://xkcd.com/

======
iwr
Sadly, it's possible to patent an "idea" without ever having to produce a
working prototype or demonstration.

Also, a link to the particular strip: <http://xkcd.com/827/>

------
klbarry
Meaning they think that corporations somehow stole their ideas, and
complaining that companies won't accept their great business plans.

